

Ask HN: startup idea - Market place for unused coupons? - ec2000

Market place for unused coupons.<p>I thought about creating a marketplace where people can exchange coupons they purchased from sites like Groupon, but haven't used yet. 
Do you think this is a good idea? anyone implemented this yet in the USA?
======
steventruong
There are a few that already exist if you just do a quick Google search:

<http://www.lifesta.com/> <http://www.dealigee.com/>
<http://www.dealsgoround.com/> <http://couprecoup.com/>

Now if you're talking about non-Groupon type coupons as well such as regular
retail coupons, there are a few of those as well including the major bargain
aggregating communities.

Some are definitely successful businesses. Whether or not it's a good idea is
up to you (it's going to be subjective for everyone). Just because you have an
idea for a social network doesn't mean you'll be a Facebook. You could be one
of the other thousands of unknown networks. It's all about how you execute.

------
rick888
I believe that Groupon gives refunds, but it still might work with other
sites.

~~~
ec2000
i do see they have refunds, but "ticketed events" are not refundable after the
day of purchase.

